# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Харе Кришна Махамантра

## Yudhishthiranath das

Уважаемый Хари Шаури прабху!
В настоящее время приходит много людей в движение ИСККОН.У некоторых из них возникает вопрос по поводу Маха-мантры Харе Кришна.Во всех книгах Шрилы Прабхупады эта мантра дана в единственном варианте,а именно -Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе

Но наряду с правильным произношением во время джапы в процессе совместного воспевания можно обнаружить Ее изменение.Например Рамо меняется на Рамо,Кришна на КришА.
С чем связаны такие изменения? Что об этом говорил ачарья-основатель ИСККОН Шрила Прабхупада? Может есть его записи,где он пел так,как поют его современные последователи?
Благодарю за ответ!Харе Кришна!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Прошу прощения.В вопросе неточность..........Рама меняется на РамО,КрИшна на КришнА.

----------

